# Foal losing coat



## CILLA (1 July 2010)

First foal six weeks old is losing his fluffy coat. First around eyes and parts of face now patches coming out on body there is hair underneath totally different colour with flecks of white in. Was born bay but mum is grey. Is this normal ? Just concerned that it is not due to a defficiency as he was born at 326 days. Otherwise growing fast and very active.


----------



## Spiderman (1 July 2010)

Don't panic, it's completely normal. They can look quite motheaten at this time and it starts at the head, eyes and muzzle first, then works towards the back!
  It's only now that you can see exactly whay colour your foal will be.


----------



## illy89 (1 July 2010)

My foaly is nearly 5weeks old and she is starting to lose fluff on her face. So am assuming this is normal!! (this is my first foal so haven't got any experience!)


----------



## Simsar (1 July 2010)

This is Batman but should have really named him Zorro!


----------



## Spiderman (1 July 2010)

PMSL at Batman!  He looks to be saying 'Who're you laughing at?'


----------



## Simsar (1 July 2010)

LOL he was a little ****!


----------



## TheresaW (1 July 2010)

That is completely normal.  I guess we know for sure now then that he is going to grey out!  Need some new photo's please.


----------



## Simsar (1 July 2010)

I love this picture of him lovely colour.


----------



## CILLA (1 July 2010)

Thank you all. Worry over. I to like that photo Simsar. Theresa will be in touch let me know as soon as any news on Dolly. Do need to get some more photos taken where do the days go.


----------



## gadetra (1 July 2010)

LOL Simsar at lillte Batman!! He looks so funny. Though I can't talk one of mine greyed out from dun to steel grey and looked like a four legged pebble for ages!!
Does Batman have a cape? Does he fight crime for good or evil?.....


----------



## Enfys (2 July 2010)

Harrumph! My colt is 3 months now and he STILL isn't shedding out other than a tiny bit around his eyes He might want to if he knows we are forecast +35C over the weekend.


----------



## Simsar (2 July 2010)

gadetra said:



			LOL Simsar at lillte Batman!! He looks so funny. Though I can't talk one of mine greyed out from dun to steel grey and looked like a four legged pebble for ages!!
Does Batman have a cape? Does he fight crime for good or evil?.....

Click to expand...

Pebble that's funny too.  Cape Of course! and he wore his pants on the outside. x


----------

